# zyprexa weight loss



## Lostsoul26 (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you think it is possible to lose weight while taking zyprexa? The main reason i take it is because it helps me sleep but the unsatisfiable hunger is difficult to control. I am managing to eat healthy food but i still crave junk food.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lostsoul26 said:


> Do you think it is possible to lose weight while taking zyprexa?


Sure, here are some ideas on how that could be done.

1. Have your jaw wired shut.
2. Be locked in a cage without access to food.
3. Eat as Zyprexa makes you and then vomit.

I don't know if there even is any drug in the entire world that causes more weight gain than Zyprexa, so if you don't want to gain weight I think you really have to avoid taking it in the first place.

What other sleep aids have you tried? Know them, perhaps everyone here could give suggestions regarding other things that may work which you have yet to try and that don't cause the severe weight gain that Zyprexa is infamous for.


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you diagnosed with bipolar as well? The reason I'm asking is because an antipsychotic for sleep seems a bit, well, extreme. There are other pills for sleep; unfortunately for me, they didn't work but they might for you. I had to try a lot of other pills before getting a 'script for Seroquel which I haven't taken for a long time because it costs too much. Anyway, the Seroquel works--I was taking 100mg--and the dose is low enough that it didn't cause any weight gain or hunger. Maybe you should inquire about another option because Zyprexa is so notorious for the weight gain/hunger problem. There is no way you can lose weight on that stuff; you'll be lucky if you don't gain.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lostsoul26 said:


> Do you think it is possible to lose weight while taking zyprexa? The main reason i take it is because it helps me sleep but the unsatisfiable hunger is difficult to control. I am managing to eat healthy food but i still crave junk food.


Well, you can try toughing out the cravings and sacrifice a little for weight management or loss. Although I havent been on Zypreza I have been on risperdal that would make me eat like a pig. One way I worked on eating and losing bodyfat at the same time without exercise is to follow six small meals a day to help optimize maximum fat loss and stabilize blood sugar. If you still find losing weight difficult I would switch to Geodon or some other antipsychotic that is weight neutral.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

terra said:


> ...an antipsychotic for sleep seems a bit, well, extreme.


Zyprexa does produce a noticeable drugged feeling till you get used to it, but I didn't find it at all effective as a sleep aid. Once you get used to it that nasty drugged feeling goes away.

It's not the kind of pleasant drugged feeling one gets from alcohol.


----------



## DCROY9633 (Oct 16, 2012)

If there is any way to lose weight on Zyprexa, I haven't found it. I've been on it for about 12 yrs and gained 93 lbs the first few months. Still unable to take it off. I suffer a 24x7 ravenous appetite. I had worn a size 6 all my adult life and now wear a 14. I hate it, but it is necessary.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Lostsoul26 said:


> Do you think it is possible to lose weight while taking zyprexa? The main reason i take it is because it helps me sleep but the unsatisfiable hunger is difficult to control. I am managing to eat healthy food but i still crave junk food.


Are you on it purely for sleep? or does it just help with that in addition to bipolar, schizophrenia or something else that it's indicated to treat? If it's purely for sleep I would definitely consider trying something else.

If you're condition does require you to take an antipsychotic, maybe try one that's supposedly more weight neutral.

And if you absolutely can't get off of zyprexa then supposedly the zydis (orally dissolving form) causes less weight gain, but I wouldn't bank on that to be honest. I also recall reading somewhere a psychiatrist claiming that he adds Topamax to zyprexa to reduce the hunger cravings/weight gain. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15876898
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17873679


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Keep nothing but healthy food in your house and you won't have the problem. Next time you get a craving all you will see in the fridge are baby carrots, celery, brocolli, etc.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ask your doctor about adding metformin, assuming you're eating properly and aren't losing weight, or even gaining it still. it's added commonly enough to counter the metabolic / insulin resistance problems (and thus weight issues) associated with the atypicals.


----------



## Herbert (Nov 25, 2012)

The way to lose wieght while taking zyprexa is to eat a high fiber, high protein, low carbohydrate, low fat diet. Lots of salad with fat free dressing, vegatable dip made from fat free sour cream, etc. Do 30 minutes of cardio a day. Also you should take modafinil-zyprexa lowers your metabolism, raises your blood pressure, increases your appetite, and increases your risk of getting diabetes. Modafinil gives you energy, increases you metabolism, I think it lowers your blood pressure, and decreases your appetite. I have lost 10 pounds in a week in a half. Zyprexa is a good anti psychotic, but modafinil has combatted the side effects of zyprexa; i even sleep better. Chase your dream if you have money to survive and see where it gets you. Herbert Penner-Look me up on facebook.
Later


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Herbert said:


> The way to lose wieght while taking zyprexa is to eat a high fiber, high protein, low carbohydrate, low fat diet. Lots of salad with fat free dressing, vegatable dip made from fat free sour cream, etc.


That's right, Zyprexa can switch the body's primary fuel supply over from carbohydrates to fat, so the result is that sugar builds up in your body at higher rates than normal. A low sugar /refined carb diet may help this.

*edit* just noticed that ricca91 explained this in good detail in another thread so I'll reqoute him;



ricca91 said:


> Also, the problem with Zyprexa, even more than increased appetite from H1 and 5-HT2A antagonism is its effect on body's metabolism.
> 
> See, normally the body uses glucose as its main source of energy, then, when glucose reserves are used up (1-2 days), it uses fat, and after they are used up (weeks) it begins to burn proteins and eventually death occurs.
> 
> ...


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i have a friend on zyprexa who ripped and has an 8 pack. He on it cause he shizo tho.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My roommate is on that. I'm wondering if he is bi-polar or schizophrenic. I sneaked a peak at the bottles on his desk while he was out of the house.


----------



## Locked (Apr 28, 2012)

Metformin will stop the weight gain in some people it has been shown to do so. Some people even lose weight.


----------

